# Buying books before your Kindle arrives?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I won't be receiving my Kindle until early March.  I'm almost certain I'll fall deeply in love with it, but on the off-chance that for some reason I need to return it, should I really be purchasing Kindle books before its arrival?  

What happens if I purchase Kindle books before it arrives and I need to return the Kindle if it doesn't work out for me?  

Also, I can't find in the FAQ how I purchase Kindle books before my Kindle arrives.  If I simply purchase a Kindle edition, does Amazon automatically know to download it to my future Kindle?  Thanks.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Libro,

To purchase kindle books before your kindle arrives just log onto amazon select a kindle book and click the purchase option. My kindle was pretty loaded by the time it arrived with a ton of books. Poor thing I turned it on and it spent the next half hour flickering and adding stuff!!  

As for if you have to return your kindle... Do you mean if you change your mind on the purchase? if that's the case you only have 7 days to return books so I would wait until you receive your kindle. If you mean return if something goes wrong then all the books you already have will be transferred to the replacement kindle  

hope that answers your questions

Theresam


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks!  That completely answers my questions.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

While you are waiting, you can order samples for your Kindle (free) but wait until it arrives to buy books. That way, there is no risk and no money invested in the off chance your Kindle isn't the most perfectest thing in the world for you.

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> While you are waiting, you can order samples for your Kindle (free) but wait until it arrives to buy books. That way, there is no risk and no money invested in the off chance your Kindle isn't the most perfectest thing in the world for you.
> 
> L


The only book I purchased from your FAQ, Leslie. I couldn't wait. Other than that, I've been downloading books that are currently "free" on Amazon.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Libro,
> 
> To purchase kindle books before your kindle arrives just log onto amazon select a kindle book and click the purchase option. My kindle was pretty loaded by the time it arrived with a ton of books. Poor thing I turned it on and it spent the next half hour flickering and adding stuff!!
> 
> ...


I only bought one book for my Kindle so far (the rest have been freebies or sample chapters). Can I return the book if it hasn't been downloaded yet?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've bought several, both free and paid they make it to easy I can't resist.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I've bought several, both free and paid they make it to easy I can't resist.


Nice avatar. Battle Cry is an *awesome* book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

libro said:


> I only bought one book for my Kindle so far (the rest have been freebies or sample chapters). Can I return the book if it hasn't been downloaded yet?


They have a 7 day return policy on the Kindle books (unless something is wrong with it). I personally recommend just sending samples or buying books you KNOW you want. (I had to have the Outlander series and In Death series, so I purchased several of those before my Kindle showed up)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

CS said:


> Nice avatar. Battle Cry is an *awesome* book.


Oooh Raah!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Oooh Raah!


Semper Fi


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Libro,
> 
> To purchase kindle books before your kindle arrives just log onto amazon select a kindle book and click the purchase option. My kindle was pretty loaded by the time it arrived with a ton of books. Poor thing I turned it on and it spent the next half hour flickering and adding stuff!!


That's odd. I tried to do that but it says I can't purchase a Kindle book unless I have a Kindle attached to my account. I am required to tell it my Kindle's serial number in order to attach it to my account. I obviously don't know the serial number because I do not have the Kindle because they haven't shipped it (and i have been waiting since Chanukah 2008!!!) so I guess you can't actually buy Kindle books without the Kindle in hand??


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

My Amazon account has '****'s Kindle' on my account page and I have been able to add samples of five books so far.  The samples plus my 'thank you letter' show as pending delivery to my Kindle 2 which is due to arrive 2/26.  No serial # shows in my Amazon account.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

webhill said:


> That's odd. I tried to do that but it says I can't purchase a Kindle book unless I have a Kindle attached to my account. I am required to tell it my Kindle's serial number in order to attach it to my account. I obviously don't know the serial number because I do not have the Kindle because they haven't shipped it (and i have been waiting since Chanukah 2008!!!) so I guess you can't actually buy Kindle books without the Kindle in hand??


Webhill are you waiting for a K2 from Amazon or did you buy a K1 from a 3rd party? I think that makes the difference, if you buy it from Amazon automatically the kindle is attached to your account even if it hasn't arrives (that's me), but I don't know how it works with 3rd party, maybe that's why...
Just a thought.... 

I've bought a bunch of free book, send a lot of samples so I don't forget I want that book, but have only bought a couple of book, I didn't want to risk the money....


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

CuriousLaura said:


> Webhill are you waiting for a K2 from Amazon or did you buy a K1 from a 3rd party? I think that makes the difference, if you buy it from Amazon automatically the kindle is attached to your account even if it hasn't arrives (that's me), but I don't know how it works with 3rd party, maybe that's why...
> Just a thought....
> 
> I've bought a bunch of free book, send a lot of samples so I don't forget I want that book, but have only bought a couple of book, I didn't want to risk the money....


It's from Amazon, but someone else bought it for me and designated it as a gift, so it's not attached to my account and will not be attached to my account until I get it and then attach it to my account! So it's not possible to buy any books AND it's not even possible to make a "wish list" of Kindle books, which really chaps my hide. I called support and they recommended I make a list of books I want to buy with (gasp) a pencil and paper. Seriously! WTF? I mean, that's just absurd that there is no way to save a list of wanna-purchase items on amazon in this situation... isn't it?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I've ordered quite a few sample chapters before my Kindle arrives and can see the most recent in the Manage Kindle section on Amazon.  I'm curious if anyone knows.....before you get your Kindle, if you forget and choose a sample more than once, does it send it more than once?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can make a wishlist of Kindle books using the Amazon Universal Wishlist button.

http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/get-button

For me, I have three wishlists, one for regular stuff I want, one for books I wish were available for the Kindle, and one for Kindle books I want that are available that I haven't purchased yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

libro said:


> I've ordered quite a few sample chapters before my Kindle arrives and can see the most recent in the Manage Kindle section on Amazon. I'm curious if anyone knows.....before you get your Kindle, if you forget and choose a sample more than once, does it send it more than once?


FYI, samples don't last in the Amazon Whispernet queue forever. You may not get all of the samples you requested.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You can make a wishlist of Kindle books using the Amazon Universal Wishlist button.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/get-button
> 
> For me, I have three wishlists, one for regular stuff I want, one for books I wish were available for the Kindle, and one for Kindle books I want that are available that I haven't purchased yet.


OMG thank you so much! I cannot believe the Amazon support staff people who were emailing me about this for days, as well as the guy I spoke to on the phone, didn't think to suggest this. It works perfectly! Pencil and paper indeed. Sheesh.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

webhill said:


> OMG thank you so much! I cannot believe the Amazon support staff people who were emailing me about this for days, as well as the guy I spoke to on the phone, didn't think to suggest this. It works perfectly! Pencil and paper indeed. Sheesh.


Who would have guessed that amazon is staffed by a bunch of Luddites.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Who would have guessed that amazon is staffed by a bunch of Luddites.


Honestly. They should just refer people to the KindleBoards.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great info in this post!!  I wasn't aware you could purchase books before the Kindle arrived.  I think I might just go nuts and order a bunch of books while I wait for my beloved K2 to arrive


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> FYI, samples don't last in the Amazon Whispernet queue forever. You may not get all of the samples you requested.


Thanks for pointing this out! If some of my earlier sample requests were deleted, I'll have to try to remember what they were. Some were discussed on KB and that will help.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Honestly. They should just refer people to the KindleBoards.


Then they would sell more accessories.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> Great info in this post!! I wasn't aware you could purchase books before the Kindle arrived. I think I might just go nuts and order a bunch of books while I wait for my beloved K2 to arrive


At least order all the free ones. Many of them are only going to be free through 2/28.


----------

